# Anonymous: Message to Sony [Video]



## Sully99 (Apr 5, 2011)

[youtube]tcSCUU4Fg9k[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL, this feels like a movie scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 5, 2011)

Shit just got real?


----------



## Ikki (Apr 5, 2011)

Sad attempt at something similar to the scientology message video.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 5, 2011)

Without casting any judgment one way or the other, whether this be a video recorded by one person claiming to represent Anonymous or a consensual broadcast, it can likely be interpreted as a terrorist threat. Someone has crossed a very dangerous line here.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.sony.com/index.php
http://us.playstation.com/
http://us.playstation.com/psn/
Are all dead...



Wait, what's the opposite of dead? oh right... working.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Apr 5, 2011)

BAWHAHHAHHAHHHAHHAHA I like that clip +1


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 5, 2011)

I lol'd.

quite a bit


----------



## SPH73 (Apr 5, 2011)

love the older model PS3 in the video. wonder if its a 60GB?


----------



## coolness (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice video first thinked there while be a nerd again talking but now it`s somewhat of a robot very cool


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 5, 2011)

Terrifying, truly terrifying.
Really quite scary.


----------



## SPH73 (Apr 5, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> it can likely be interpreted as a terrorist threat.



This is the blanket defense for the corrupt against all dissenters. Don't like the Prime Minister? You're a terrorist. Don't agree with the actions of a big corporation? You must be a terrorist. Prefer Coke over Pepsi? You're a complete, bomb throwing terrorist.

Here are some other things that will get you labeled as a terrorist:

-Having religous faith
-Not having religious faith
-Voting
-Expressing a view point in public
-Objecting to mistreatment at the hands of TSA workers
-Tuning in for an all new FOX Sunday Lineup
-Putting mayonaise on your chips
-Enjoying a Sundae on a Monday
-Having an opinion
-Slacking
-Not supporting the status quo
-Asking the US President to see his birth certificate
-Taking photos of popular tourist attractions
-Complaining when you've been mistreaed by yoru government, big business, etc
-Reading this post = Terrorist

Back on topic: I hate the computer voice. Why do they keep using that crap?


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 5, 2011)

I hate how people take Anonymous seriously...

I also hate how people call them a "Group". Do people think it's a group of nerds inside some guys basement doing this? No... You can't "Be" in Anonymous, but you can contribute to them.


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 5, 2011)

*sighs*
Anonymous.... meeh nvm not gonna waste my breath on it... not worth it


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Back on topic: I hate the computer voice. Why do they keep using that crap?


Using a "real" voice would make others (government, police, etc.) able to track him/her/them.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Apr 5, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't track someone by their voice. lmao


----------



## Rydian (Apr 5, 2011)

This screams "poser".


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 5, 2011)

"You saw the hive, and you stuck your penis in it."

CLASSIC! xD


----------



## machomuu (Apr 5, 2011)

Darn...It would have been better if they had used the "L" voice, it'd be more mysterious and, moreover, more serious that way.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Darn...It would have been better if they had used the "L" voice, it'd be more mysterious and, moreover, more serious that way.
> If they had L's voice, I might have liked it.
> This video seemed very cheesy.
> 
> ...


I lol'd.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 5, 2011)

MasterPenguin said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, yeah you can...


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh rly now?
Thats all I have on this lolz video.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Apr 5, 2011)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> MasterPenguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you can't. There is no "super database" in the government that has a recording of every single persons voice in America, you'd have to be retarded to think that (and it would be hell to manage, since peoples voices constantly change, especially during their younger years.) And if they don't have your voice on file, there's no way to link you to it. The very best they can hope for is to find out who uploaded the video.

Also, using movies as proof will get you laughed at.


----------



## NiGHtS (Apr 5, 2011)

MasterPenguin said:
			
		

> SimpyDsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not too sure here. I'm pretty sure by 'movies' you mean CSI. How much of CSI IS real though?

Also, someone said 'L's voice'. L from Death Note?


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 5, 2011)

MasterPenguin said:
			
		

> No, you can't. There is no "super database" in the government that has a recording of every single persons voice in America, you'd have to be retarded to think that (and it would be hell to manage, since peoples voices constantly change, especially during their younger years.) And if they don't have your voice on file, there's no way to link you to it. The very best they can hope for is to find out who uploaded the video.
> 
> Also, using movies as proof will get you laughed at.



And what if they do have his/her voice on file? Little girl's voice-opening diaries can do that shit, i'm sure almighty american law can too.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 5, 2011)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> MasterPenguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they don't.


----------



## superkidmax (Apr 5, 2011)

why does this sound like a movie come to life?
ANONYMOUS


----------



## Westside (Apr 5, 2011)

MasterPenguin said:
			
		

> SimpyDsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, they can not track him.  However, if they have a set of suspects...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 5, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> "You saw the hive, and you stuck your penis in it."
> 
> CLASSIC! xD



Colbert Report says "hey whats up, I invented that."


----------



## MasterPenguin (Apr 5, 2011)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> MasterPenguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And aliens are going to help them too, right?


----------



## superkidmax (Apr 5, 2011)

then again, why not use a vocaloid :3


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 5, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> MasterPenguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They might as well just grabs the youtube user's ip at that point. Hell, Sony's gotten everyone else's so far.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 5, 2011)

R and D at sony must consist of a group of chimps trying to determine how a match works...


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 5, 2011)

MasterPenguin said:
			
		

> SimpyDsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. And bigfoot, he's best mates with the american police forces.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 5, 2011)

This is so dumb... Anonymous, stop pretending you're a group of good hackers, you're not. I say that and don't even know who the hell you guys are. That's the image this video painted on you guys. Posers.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Apr 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. Particularly the first part of the response.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

The only thing I thought was "Lucky bastard has a PS3". Well, I didn't actually watch the video, I just noticed the PS3 under the TV. If he's gonna go all anti-Sony he can at least ship it to me.


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The only thing I thought was "Lucky bastard has a PS3". Well, I didn't actually watch the video, I just noticed the PS3 under the TV. If he's gonna go all anti-Sony he can at least ship it to me.



He probably bought it just to hack it and "stick it to the man!".


----------



## junkerde (Apr 6, 2011)

websites still work hahahaahha fail.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 6, 2011)

"You saw our behind and you stuck your penis in it"


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 6, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> "You saw our behind and you stuck your penis in it"


----------



## junkerde (Apr 6, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> "You saw our behind and you stuck your penis in it"


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> > "You saw our behind and you stuck your penis in it"


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't believe the fail attempt to scare a company with your 'bold' words and little income. Well I can vouch that Sony is looking at the video and feels its a waste of their time looking to the matter instead of building more NGPs before the launch date. Did I mention more PS1 games for Xperia Play Smartphone. Anonymous isn't making any money nor causing any real damage to Sony, so it just like an ant trying to annoy you by eating your food.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 6, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> R and D at sony must consist of a group of chimps trying to determine how a match works...


Hey, when it gets down to it, matches are a very complex and sophisticated piece of technology.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

So how is that Scientology thing coming along?


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Apr 6, 2011)

Death Note anyone?


----------



## s4mid4re (Apr 6, 2011)

The next video from Anonymous to Sony will be a 5 second video saying:

"We did it for the Lulz! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" (with L's voice of couse)


----------



## chyyran (Apr 6, 2011)

The background music was awesome.




			
				DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Seems a bit like saw


Yeah it does. Except in Saw, at least 1 victim comes out.. or maybe not


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 6, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> Death Note anyone?





Spoiler



Death Note wasn't the first to use synthesized voices as a masking tool.


----------



## Bunie (Apr 6, 2011)

is this why SOE is lagging to hell tonight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im trying to play Everquest II!


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 6, 2011)

Really scary to me.


----------



## ecko (Apr 6, 2011)

the bg music made me watch the whole vid


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't know that. But that's why it's a classic


----------



## Hax_Camaro (Apr 6, 2011)

superkidmax said:
			
		

> why does this sound like a movie come to life?
> ANONYMOUS


----------



## SPH73 (Apr 6, 2011)

357,592 views!!


----------



## Glisern (Apr 6, 2011)

a group releasing a video claiming to be anonymous is NOOOOOOT anonymous. anon is no one and everyone. claiming to be a group called anon is just stupid. It goes against the two rules EVERY true anon is under.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 6, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> http://www.sony.com/index.php
> http://us.playstation.com/
> http://us.playstation.com/psn/
> Are all dead...
> ...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 6, 2011)

Glisern said:
			
		

> a group releasing a video claiming to be anonymous is NOOOOOOT anonymous. anon is no one and everyone. claiming to be a group called anon is just stupid. It goes against the two rules EVERY true anon is under.


I'm wondering where did you get these 'rules' from. And who are you to say that someone is not Anon? Aren't they everyone and no one? Oh the confusion.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 6, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird.. cuz it's up for me... Took a minute to load, but it did.






Edit: And now it's loading just fine, even with a shift+F5 refresh.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Weird.. cuz it's up for me... Took a minute to load, but it did.



Seems to be going up and down. It's fine for me right now but it wouldn't load like 2 minutes ago.

This is still pitiful.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Sheimi (Apr 6, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

>


Photobucket says I exceeded Bandwidth...


----------



## Rydian (Apr 6, 2011)

The pic owner exceeded bandwidth.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 7, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Glisern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







As found on knowyourmeme, "as archived on ED".
Also, because of the rules... he is and isn't part of Anonymous. As are you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dunno, videos "by Anonymous" just seem like a troll on everyone, including Anonymous


----------



## Bunie (Apr 7, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LE-GASP~! Zelda rom on your Desktop!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow, I have to download this.


----------

